# Character  Catches the Heart (1 Viewer)



## count58

“*They say beauty catches the attention, but character catches the heart.*”

When a pretty woman passes by, heads turn to appreciate the beauty. It’s true ... who wouldn’t be part of a pretty woman’s life. Because many say “tell me who your friends are and I’ll tell you who you are”. If you are with a pretty woman, you will have to associate with her family and friends. And what more if they are a beauty! Then you can tell yourself you are good looking as well. You share the same interests and dislikes, and both of you jive.

But what if this pretty woman is only pretty on the outside? You realize you’re hanging out with a user. She can be someone who clings on to you for prestige and vested interest. This is not a great friend to have. And time will come you will loathe her. And you say the friendship or relationship didn’t last that long. 
But if she were good enough, then you will long to be with her for the rest of your life. You understand each other and there is mutual respect. You value her as much as she values you. 

And this is what the quote above means – it is better to be true to oneself or with others so it reaches the heart. Then you can just apply beauty to catch other people’s attention.

SO DO YOU HAVE ANYTHING TO SAY WITH THE FLOW OF THIS ARTICLE … GRAMMAR PERHAPS! 
Please I’d like to see comments.


----------



## aj47

First off, if you're looking for critique, you're more likely to find it in other parts of the forum.  You didn't err by posting it here, but this is more of a discussion area so you'll tend to get more feedback from that perspective.

Like from me.  

I write primarily poetry.  There seem to be several "camps" within poetry, each with an opinion of what does and does not constitute a good poem. There's one camp I think of as the "pretty words" folks. They don't care if it rhymes or has rhythm, they are concerned about the aesthetics of the words used.  

To me, pretty words don't make a poem. It has to have coherence. It has to make sense.

This is similar to your beauty/character dynamic. Pretty is superficial, but character runs clean through, to suborn a cliche.


----------



## garza

My stories are heavy with dialogue and light on physical description. In Belize we say, 'Fish get caught by the mouth.' My intent is to show 'the collective qualities or characteristics, esp. mental and moral, that distinguish a person or thing' (Oxford Concise 9th p 230). Thus my efforts go into allowing the people in my stories to reveal who they are by what they say.


----------



## count58

TO ASTROANNIE: Thanks for the comment. I guess we all have to develop our expertise in writing. 
I'm more of a descriptive type of writer. I get quotes and elaborate them so that it is better understood.
You see, you have to get a better meaning about these messages.
And while explaining these quotes, I just wanted to ensure my writing especially the style has improved.
I must admit I'm a newbie and in this way, I want to know how readers react to my topic.
I'll try to write poems as well.

TO GARZA: Thanks for the comment. I guess we all have our style of writing.


----------



## Pandora

I love the quote, what attracts is so individual. My pretty your pretty his or hers so different, what attracts attention. This a very good thing. I feel this way about writing too, about poetry etc. One person's right is not another's, hearts so individual, what we feel, how we see. Oh yes there is a way to be 'taught' what is right but that does not engage the heart necessarily. In fact for some just the opposite. The constraints can be a turn off.

I think inside everyone is pretty and ugly, I don't believe in just pretty on the outside. Beautiful can be distracting as though that person must prove they are lovely on the inside as well. Tricky business. I have a feeling it is not easy to be beautiful, though I wouldn't know . . . ha!

I think you wrote a great article, count58. I like your creativity, how you use a quote as a prompt, think it through and share, get others thinking. I'm not a grammar wizard nothing stands out to me as misplaced, word choices clear, easy good flow, well written with your own style.

You are correct we all have our own way, to me that is all right and alright.  Well done!


----------



## count58

Thank you PANDORA ... just wanted to know where I stand in writing.
You see people have different types of forte ... I chose writing to be my passion.
It started out as a hobby in school days ... now I write little by little about sweet nothings.
With forums, you learn so many things especially that users have different views.
And it really helps.


----------



## Pandora

count58 said:


> Thank you PANDORA ... just wanted to know where I stand in writing.
> You see people have different types of forte ... I chose writing to be my passion.
> It started out as a hobby in school days ... now I write little by little about sweet nothings.
> With forums, you learn so many things especially that users have different views.
> And it really helps.


We also learn not everyone will like us. Trust and faith weigh big on the internet. I'm a sweet nothings kind of gal I will watch for more count58 and listen.


----------

